

Ask HN: Recurring payment profile, PayPal sandbox, not billing? - kfullert

I've got a ticket logged with PayPal currently, and I've seen reference in 2011 to a similar issue, but does anyone use the CreateRecurringPaymentsProfile with Express Checkout in the Sandbox and see it not billing?<p>I've got a recurring profile setup (and can see it in both the seller and buyer accounts in the sandbox OK) but the "next billing date" is set to 2 days ago (when I created it, the same as the start date of the profile) but the billing hasn't gone through (ie I can't see the funds either gone from the buyer or into the seller accounts)<p>I'm not using IPN (relying on periodic polling of the PayPal API to check the status of the subscription) but if I can't mimic the entire subscription process and check the periodic billing is working, I can't guarantee that everything's doing what it should - anyone using PayPal in a similar way and have any advice?
======
brutuscat
I did that a couple of years ago, and I had no "issues" with the Sandbox.

I remember that, in Sandbox, for testing purposes, 1 day == 1 minute

Also, sometimes, things didn't work. One thing that sometimes fixed that, was
to login in the Sandbox and delete and create new accounts.

I'll see if I can find my code and be more helpful. Write an email if you
want.

~~~
kfullert
Thanks, I've not had any response from PayPal yet, but checking the sandbox
accounts it actually billed this morning (18-Jan-2013) when it had the first
bill date of 15-Jan-2013 - I think as long as I know it will bill (albeit a
few days after the actual bill date) it'll be fine, thanks!

